# Calories Per Day



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I just did an analysis of my eating for the last month, I keep a daily food journal, and am apalled. I am eating almost 4000 calories per day, and that is with trying to "be good". What really freaks me out is that my weight has been stable, within +/- 2 lbs, for that entire time period. And I thought I was eating "healthy". I haven't added up the carbs and fat yet, but I know it ain't gonna be pretty. 
In a way, this really makes me feel better. If I am maintaining my weight at 4000 calories, just think what I can do if I just drop it to 3000. Maybe there is a light at the end of the tunnel (just hope it ain't a train).

galump


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

galump said:


> ...I haven't added up the carbs and fat yet, but I know it ain't gonna be pretty.
> In a way, this really makes me feel better. If I am maintaining my weight at 4000 calories, just think what I can do if I just drop it to 3000. Maybe there is a light at the end of the tunnel (just hope it ain't a train).
> 
> galump


Probably be more productive and easier to make adjustments in the carb/fat department. Once you add that up you'll know how many calories you're really consuming.

Carbs = 4 calories per gram
Fat = 9 calories per gram


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

galump, judging by your intake, I'm assuming you are male because men need to take in more calories but men also loose more quickly than women and require more to maintain.


----------

